# Holland Lop Bunny 4 Months Old



## Kayla Rohrssen (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## Hoolia (Nov 7, 2018)

too precious, I'm calling the cops


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 7, 2018)

This is the rescue section, so, is she being offered for adoption--the pics are great, but additional info is needed.


----------



## Kayla Rohrssen (Nov 8, 2018)

Yes he is being offered for adoption. I am new to this site.


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 8, 2018)

You need to include information on her as well as a proper location


----------



## Kayla Rohrssen (Nov 8, 2018)

Kayla Rohrssen said:


> View attachment 38571
> View attachment 38570
> View attachment 38572


Twix is a 4 month old holland lop. I can no longer take care of him and if you know anyone who is interested please let me know. I am located in Selden.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 10, 2018)

Too far--our teleporter quit working. Have you talked to any rescue groups? Wish you were closer.


----------



## Ivythelionhead (Nov 10, 2018)

Much to far for me..it sucks cause I was looking for a friend for my bunny Iris and I love Holland Lops..I hope he gets adopted or taken in my a rescue cause he's such a cutie[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Bam Bam (Nov 11, 2018)

I am in Bayside, Queens NY
I can’t promise anything but can you give me more info.
How friendly, is he litter trained, is he neutered.
He looks big and really cute. Do you also know how much he weighs.
I will forward info and pics to a rescue here.


----------



## Kayla Rohrssen (Nov 11, 2018)

Bam Bam said:


> I am in Bayside, Queens NY
> I can’t promise anything but can you give me more info.
> How friendly, is he litter trained, is he neutered.
> He looks big and really cute. Do you also know how much he weighs.
> I will forward info and pics to a rescue here.



He is mostly litter trained, he has some little poops in the crate nothing major. He is not neutered but I am considering do so. He's around 2-3 pounds.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Nov 11, 2018)

He is soooooooooo CUTE! I wish I could take him! I live too far away!


----------



## Bam Bam (Nov 11, 2018)

Hello Kayla
If you want help finding a home for the cutie you can contact Long Island Rabbit Rescue. If you have him neutered the
At will make it more enticing for the rescue to take him plus he is a young Holland Lop. He will get adopted in 5 minutes.
I would take him but I just rescued a Harlequin and she is such a love bunny I don’t want to lose that.
I had 2 Holland Lops in the past 12 years and they are so sweet and smooshable.
Michael


----------

